# Fuente switching y 7812 que recalienta con 250 mA



## Gonzalonal (Jul 13, 2011)

Hola gente, como andan?
Tengo un problema con unas camaras infrarrojas de CCTV. 
Las mismas se alimentan a 12V pero dada la distancia entre las fuentes y las camaras tuve que subir esa tension a 24V con una fuente switching 24V 2,5A, para compensar la caida de tension en el cable y poner unos 7812 en los bornes de las camaras.
De dia todo funciona barbaro. Pero de noche cuando se prenden los IR y la camara comienza a consumir casi 250ma el 7812 se calienta muchisimo y aparentemente esto mete ruido en la imagen de la camara ya que sale con con unas lineas que suben y bajan.}
El 7812 tiene su disipador colocado, y tengo entendido que es capas de entregar 1 amper.
A alguien se le ocurre por que se calientan hasta hacer saltar la proteccion termica?
A continuacion un esquema del circuito.

http://img651.imageshack.us/img651/3743/alimentacion.jpg

Muchas gracias por su ayuda


----------



## spencer89 (Jul 13, 2011)

mi amigo lo que por el momento se me puede ocurrir es que el voltaje que le estas metiendo es su limite por lo que no le estas dando margen para responder a los cambio asi que se calienta. no intentaste meter el mismo voltaje pero con cable de un calibre mas grueso?


----------



## Gonzalonal (Jul 13, 2011)

spencer89 dijo:


> mi amigo lo que por el momento se me puede ocurrir es que el voltaje que le estas metiendo es su limite por lo que no le estas dando margen para responder a los cambio asi que se calienta. no intentaste meter el mismo voltaje pero con cable de un calibre mas grueso?



Gracias Spencer por responder tan rapido. El cable es imposible cambiarlo, la instalacion ya esta hecha, no es una alternativa.
Al 7812 deben llegar aproximadamente 20V en ves de 24V por la caida de tension en el cable.}
Tengo entendido que el limite es de 30V, por lo que estoy 10V por debajo.
A alguien se le ocurre alguna otra cosa.
Gracias


----------



## Mandrake (Jul 13, 2011)

Gonzalonal dijo:


> . . . Las mismas se alimentan a 12V pero dada la distancia entre las fuentes y las camaras tuve que subir esa tension a 24V con una fuente switching 24V 2,5A, para compensar la caida de tension en el cable y poner unos 7812 en los bornes de las camaras . . .



Si utiliza un regulador de 12V, ¿por que utiliza una resistencia de 1K despues del regulador?.


----------



## Gonzalonal (Jul 13, 2011)

Mandrake dijo:


> Su merced si que . . . Si utiliza un regulador de 12V, ¿por que utiliza una resistencia de 1K despues del regulador?.



Perdon, me equivoque al dibujar el circuito, ya lo cambio, esa resistencia es solo del led. Gracias


----------



## zopilote (Jul 13, 2011)

Todo se resuelve, mandando una señal alterna por el cable, este voltaje tiene que ser solo de 14vac mas o menos, luego cerca de la camara se coloca los diodos rectificadores, condensadores y checas que esten los 12vdc +/-2 voltios. Esto es lo que se hacia en los busters para antena de tv.


----------



## Cacho (Jul 13, 2011)

Solución barata: Poné un condensador de 100nF entre la entrada del regulador y tierra. Si lo sigue haciendo, probalo en salida-tierra y si no poné dos, uno en cada posición.
Usá un cerámico común y corriente, nada de cosas especiales, que si no el asunto no funciona igual de lindo porque es más caro ¿eh? 

Probá, que el experimento es barato y fácil y después comentá cómo fue.
Y ya que estás retocando las cosas, bajá C1 a cualquier cosa entre 1 y 10uF, 100uF es muy grande ahí.

Saludos


----------



## Gonzalonal (Jul 13, 2011)

zopilote dijo:


> Todo se resuelve, mandando una señal alterna por el cable, este voltaje tiene que ser solo de 14vac mas o menos, luego cerca de la camara se coloca los diodos rectificadores, condensadores y checas que esten los 12vdc +/-2 voltios. Esto es lo que se hacia en los busters para antena de tv.



Zopilote te agradesco por la alternativa. El problema es que ya tengo todas las fuentes compradas.
Lo que quiero es saber por que estos 7812 se calientan a tal punto de que salta la proteccion de temperatura con solo 250ma que esta entregando.
Sera que son truchos? Los compre en una casa bastante confiable



Cacho dijo:


> Solución barata: Poné un condensador de 100nF entre la entrada del regulador y tierra. Si lo sigue haciendo, probalo en salida-tierra y si no poné dos, uno en cada posición.
> Usá un cerámico común y corriente, nada de cosas especiales, que si no el asunto no funciona igual de lindo porque es más caro ¿eh?
> 
> Probá, que el experimento es barato y fácil y después comentá cómo fue.
> ...



Gracias Cacho, lo voy a probar. Saludos


----------



## Mandrake (Jul 13, 2011)

Gonzalonal dijo:


> . . . El 7812 tiene su disipador colocado, y tengo entendido que es capas de entregar 1 amper.
> A alguien se le ocurre por que se calientan hasta hacer saltar la proteccion termica? . . .



Mi opinion y espero que la respeten: _*todas las camaras*_ requieren mas de 1A (IPICO) para funcionar.


----------



## Gonzalonal (Jul 13, 2011)

Mandrake dijo:


> Mi opinion y espero que la respeten: _*todas las camaras*_ requieren mas de 1A (IPICO) para funcionar.



Respeto tu opinion, ´pero difiero. El manual de la camara especifica 60ma con leds IR apagados y 260ma con leds IR encendidos, cosa que corrobore con el multimetro y una fuente de 2Ah.
De todas formas agradesco tu opinion.
Saludos


----------



## Mandrake (Jul 13, 2011)

Gonzalonal, ¿cuantas camaras son?.



Gonzalonal dijo:


> . . . cosa que corrobore con el multimetro y una fuente de 2Ah . . .




Ese es el detalle: usted primero utilizo una _*fuente de 2A*_, para luego bajar a un regulador de _*1A*_.


----------



## Gonzalonal (Jul 13, 2011)

Mandrake dijo:


> Gonzalonal, ¿cuantas camaras son?.



1 por cada plaquita con 7812 y 2 plaquitas de esas por fuente de 24V 2,5AH DC


----------



## Cacho (Jul 13, 2011)

De nada Gonza.

Dale una leída a este tema y vas a ver por qué te digo lo de los condensadores: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/reguladores-voltaje-78xx-practica-15214/#post96281

Tienen toda la pinta de estar oscilando (leé lo que dicen en el link sobre C2 y C3 )

Saludos


----------



## zopilote (Jul 13, 2011)

La explicacion es simple. toda la potencia que se genera para que el regulador baje de 24vdc hasta los 12vdc  seria de (24-12)/0.25=48w , lo cual solo 5w es de la capsula y 15w se va con disipador, imaginate.
 Ademas si le inyectas 12vdc al comienzo y tienes al final unos 10v, creo que esas camaras tienen una tolerancia de 9v a 15v. Por que internamente los micros trabajan a 5v, y los led tambien estarian en ese rango. Si no muy largo el cable, yo he colocado cables de 50mts y de 25m sin regulador ni nada todo en continuo.


----------



## Gonzalonal (Jul 13, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


> De nada Gonza.
> 
> Dale una leída a este tema y vas a ver por qué te digo lo de los condensadores: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/reguladores-voltaje-78xx-practica-15214/#post96281
> 
> ...



Gracias, ahora lo leo y veo. Pregunta: mi fuente switching puede que sea el problema? por algun lado lei que no es bueno poner una fuente regula seguida de un regulador de tension como el 7812. No estoy seguro de ellos, y tampoco tengo fundamentos para asumirlo


----------



## Mandrake (Jul 13, 2011)

Gonzalonal dijo:


> . . . _*pero dada la distancia entre las fuentes y las camaras*_ tuve que subir esa tension a 24V _*con una fuente switching*_ 24V 2,5A, _*para compensar la caida de tension en el cable*_ y poner unos 7812 en los bornes de las camaras . . .



Tambien le falto utilizar condensadores en la entrada de los 78XX.
Piense por un momento: ese cable largo se comporta como una inductancia para la frecuencia de la fuente conmutada.


----------



## Gonzalonal (Jul 13, 2011)

zopilote dijo:


> La explicacion es simple. toda la potencia que se genera para que el regulador baje de 24vdc hasta los 12vdc  seria de (24-12)/0.25=48w , lo cual solo 5w es de la capsula y 15w se va con disipador, imaginate.
> Ademas si le inyectas 12vdc al comienzo y tienes al final unos 10v, creo que esas camaras tienen una tolerancia de 9v a 15v. Por que internamente los micros trabajan a 5v, y los led tambien estarian en ese rango. Si no muy largo el cable, yo he colocado cables de 50mts y de 25m sin regulador ni nada todo en continuo.



El motivo por el cual agrego las fuentes de 24V es por que con las de 12V no me llegaba suficiente tension como para encender correctamente los leds IR entonces no iluminaban nada.
Gracias



Mandrake dijo:


> Tambien le falto utilizar condensadores en la entrada de los 78XX.
> Piense por un momento: ese cable largo se comporta como una inductancia para la frecuencia de la fuente conmutada.



Yo he visto en la hoja de datos del 7812 que llevan osciladores en la entrada y tambien en la salida, pero no estoy seguro de cuantos uf ponerlos ni de que tipo, ya sean ceramicos, electroliticos, la verdad no se. Que me recomiendan?
Gracias

Que la fuente switching este regulada no es problema?


----------



## Cacho (Jul 15, 2011)

Gonzalonal dijo:


> Yo he visto en la hoja de datos del 7812 *que llevan osciladores en la entrada y tambien en la salida...*


Condensadores... Condensadores...


Gonzalonal dijo:


> pero no estoy seguro de cuantos uf ponerlos ni de que tipo, ya sean ceramicos, electroliticos, la verdad no se. Que me recomiendan?


Leé el hilo que te pasé hace un par de mensajes.


Gonzalonal dijo:


> Que la fuente switching este regulada no es problema?


No, eso no es ningún problema.

Saludos


----------



## tinchusbest (Jul 15, 2011)

Gonzalonal,mi pequeño saltamontes(solo queria romper el hielo), aca te dejo un circuito y fijate si te sirve de algo,y si alguno tiene alguna idea que sea mas facil mejor.gracias


----------



## Gonzalonal (Ago 17, 2011)

Bueno, basandome en su ayuda, y en la hoja de datos del 7812 hice el siguiente circuito


Conclusiones:

Lo conecte a una camara cuyo consumo con los led IR encendidos es de 700ma, por eso en el diagrama aparece la camara como una resistencia de 17 ohm aprox.
La camara funciona perfectamente, no aparencen mas las lineas que antes aparecian.
El unico problema es que el 7812 calienta en exeso (para mi experiencia), incluso con su correspondiente disipador, quema al tacto. No se cuanto durara hasta que salte la proteccion termica.

A alguien se le ocurre a que se debe tan alta temperatura en el integrado? O es normal debido a los mas de 700ma que esta entregando?
Saludos y gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 17, 2011)

Gonzalonal dijo:


> .....A alguien se le ocurre a que se debe tan alta temperatura en el integrado? O es normal debido a los mas de 700ma que esta entregando?
> Saludos y gracias!



Es lógico que caliente, el dispositivo está disipando (24 - 12Vcc) * 0,7A = *8,4W*
Colócalo en un buen disipador y agrega una resistencia en serie entre los 24V y el LM7812 de unos 10 Ω y 10W de disipación, o 2 de 4,7 Ω en serie y 5 W de disipación C/U como para que le llegue al LM una tensión menor a los 24 que le están llegando ahora.


----------



## Gonzalonal (Ago 17, 2011)

Fogonazo, te agradesco por la respuesta, al toque.
Pruebo y comento. Saludos y gracias!

Una preguntita mas...
En caso de que la juntura del 7812 se funda por calor, la camara quedaria directamente conectada a la tension de entrada del mismo, digamos 24V? o se produciria un corto circuito?
La pregunta nace con motivo de proteger la camara y la fuente de 24V en caso de que el integrado se funda.

Se me ocurre hacerlo con 2 fusibles, 1 en la entrada al 7812 para proteger la fuente en caso de corto circuito y el otro en la salida del 7812 para proteger la camara en caso de que la misma quede directamente conectada a la fuente?
Es correcto mi razonamiento?
De que otra forma podria proteger la camara y la fuente?
Muchas gracias
Saludos


----------



## tinchusbest (Ago 18, 2011)

Gonzalonal dijo:


> Fogonazo, te agradesco por la respuesta, al toque.
> Pruebo y comento. Saludos y gracias!
> 
> Una preguntita mas...
> ...


el LM tiene proteccion contra cortocircuitos,lee el datasheet del mismo
mira esta configuracion,si hay un moderador digame si esta bien



YO te hablaba de esta clase de configuracion,en vez del 7824 pones un 7818 y en vez del 7805 pones el 7812
tambien podes poner un lm350 que soporta 3A,u otro lm7812


----------



## retrofit (Ago 18, 2011)

Gonzalonal dijo:


> Bueno, basandome en su ayuda, y en la hoja de datos del 7812 hice el siguiente circuito
> 
> 
> Conclusiones:
> ...



Esw n ormal que se caliente... 
Tensión de entrada al regulador = 20 voltios
Tensión de salida del regulador  = 12 voltios
Diferencia entrada- nsalida = 8 voltios
Intensidad que circula por el Regulador = .7 Amp 
Potencia disipada en el regulador = 8x.7 = 5.6 vatios
Soluciónes
1ª Poner un disipador más grande
2ª Poner en seria con la entrada del regulador una resistencia de 6.8 ohmios y 4 vatios, de esta forma el regulador disipará 2.1 vatios y la resistencia 3.5 vatios
3ª Ajustar la salida de la fuente Conmutada para que dé menos tensión de forma que le llegue al ragulador 15 voltios.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 18, 2011)

Gonzalonal dijo:


> ....Una preguntita mas...
> En caso de que la juntura del 7812 se funda por calor, la camara quedaria directamente conectada a la tension de entrada del mismo, digamos 24V? o se produciria un corto circuito?
> La pregunta nace con motivo de proteger la camara y la fuente de 24V en caso de que el integrado se funda.......


*Correcto.*
Para protección extrema se emplean circuitos de protección "*Crowbar*" que ante un aumento indebido de tensión directamente "queman" el fusible protegiendo el elemento al que se está alimentando.



tinchusbest dijo:


> el LM tiene proteccion contra cortocircuitos,lee el datasheet del mismo.....


Se esta ablando de que el propio regulador se ponga en corto y permita el paso directo de los 24V a la carga.


> mira esta configuracion,si hay un moderador digame si esta bien
> YO te hablaba de esta clase de configuracion,en vez del 7824 pones un 7818 y en vez del 7805 pones el 7812


Es correcto, eñ primer regulador toma como referencia la tensión de salida del segundo.


> .........tambien podes poner un lm350 que soporta 3A,u otro lm7812


No importa el regulador que se coloque, siempre disipará *>8W*


----------



## Gonzalonal (Ago 18, 2011)

Muchas gracias por sus respuestas, de todas aprendo algo.
Hoy probe la plaquita en la camara que me estaba dando problemas. Le puse una resistencia de 10 Ohm y 10W en la entrada para que no disipe tanta potencia el 7812.
La mejora es notable, tanto en temperatura del integrado como en la calidad de la imagen de la camara.
Las lineas gruesas que antes se veian subiendo en la pantalla ya no se ven, o son muy pequeñas.
Una pregunta mas con respecto a la placa, seria conveniente aumentar C4, cuyo valor actual es de 47uf, a 470uf? tendria esto un impacto favorable en el desempeño de la camara?
Segun mi experiencia, con esta modificacion podria eliminar aun mas, el ruido o las oscilaciones que me estan provocando esas lineas.
Saludos a todos y muchas gracias de nuevo


----------



## tinchusbest (Ago 20, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> No importa el regulador que se coloque, siempre disipará *>8W*


si,pero este regulador LM350 soporta 3A que multiplicados por 12V son 36W,asi que con un buen disipador este LM zafa bien los 8W;agregando otro 7812 soportarian los dos esos 8W,LOS 8w SIEMPRE ESTAN



Gonzalonal dijo:


> Muchas gracias por sus respuestas, de todas aprendo algo.
> Hoy probe la plaquita en la camara que me estaba dando problemas. Le puse una resistencia de 10 Ohm y 10W en la entrada para que no disipe tanta potencia el 7812.
> La mejora es notable, tanto en temperatura del integrado como en la calidad de la imagen de la camara.
> Las lineas gruesas que antes se veian subiendo en la pantalla ya no se ven, o son muy pequeñas.
> ...


Yo le pondria en C4 un cap. de 1uF y agregaria un capacitor de 0.022uF,por los transitorios,a mi me parece demasiada capacidad el cap de 47uF
fogonazo dejo este circuito,aplicalo y fijate si te resulta,en especial en la conexion que hay que hacer,hablo de los puntos negros





otra cosa te quiero preguntar,cuantos metros hay entre la camara y la television en la cual sale la imagen,me preocupa esas lineas.yo creo que las lineas no las produce totalmente la fuente,ya que el 7812 a la salida produce corriente continua muy pura casi como la de las baterias.Tomaste la precaucion de colocar un capacitor a la entrada de alimentacion de la camara,esto te lo digo porque si la misma esta algo lejos de la fuente te puede molestar en la imagen debido a la resistencia propia del cable de alimentacion


----------



## Cacho (Ago 20, 2011)

Gonzalo, probá de ponerle un electrolítico de 1 a 10uF (no creo que tengas grandes variaciones de calidad entre esos números) y uno cerámico de 100nF bien cerquita de la entrada de la cámara. Debería ayudarte a ser más feliz con la imagen (no esperes una full HD, pero podés bajarle un poco las rayas). Como sea, empezá sólo con el de 100nF y si así ya camina bien, no pongas nada más.
Esto suponiendo que las rayas sean producto de la fuente, no de la línea de transmisión de imágenes, como ya dijo Tinchus.



tinchusbest dijo:


> si,pero este regulador LM350 soporta 3A que multiplicados por 12V son 36W,asi que con un buen disipador este LM zafa bien los 8W;agregando otro 7812 soportarian los dos esos 8W,LOS 8w SIEMPRE ESTAN


Pará... Que estás hablando disipación con corriente, pero olvidándote de la tensión.
3A, bien; 12V, bien. La cosa es cuánto cae en el regulador con esos parámetros. Sin ese dato todo lo que podés hacer es suponer.

Es correcto que los 8W siempre están, pero si ponés una resistencia en el camino al regulador, parte de la caída se da ahí y con eso distribuís la disipación. Ahí está el chiste 


tinchusbest dijo:


> ...el 7812 a la salida produce corriente continua muy pura casi como la de las baterias.


Nopi nopi. Son bastante ruidosos los reguladores de esa familia. No se comparan ni por asomo con una batería.
Puede haber una partida que haga poco ruido, pero en general son "cochinotes" a la salida.


Saludos


----------



## tinchusbest (Ago 22, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


> Gonzalo, probá de ponerle un electrolítico de 1 a 10uF (no creo que tengas grandes variaciones de calidad entre esos números) y uno cerámico de 100nF bien cerquita de la entrada de la cámara. Debería ayudarte a ser más feliz con la imagen (no esperes una full HD, pero podés bajarle un poco las rayas). Como sea, empezá sólo con el de 100nF y si así ya camina bien, no pongas nada más.
> Esto suponiendo que las rayas sean producto de la fuente, no de la línea de transmisión de imágenes, como ya dijo Tinchus.
> Pará... Que estás hablando disipación con corriente, pero olvidándote de la tensión.
> 3A, bien; 12V, bien. La cosa es cuánto cae en el regulador con esos parámetros. Sin ese dato todo lo que podés hacer es suponer.
> ...


si 3A y 12V,cada 7812 debe bajar 12V la tension de entrada,esos 12V multiplicados por 1A(para el maximo del 7812)son 12W,un toco no,en este caso que la corriente es menor a 1A el lm debiese aguantar,pero como este muchacho no querie hacer lo que le dije,bajando primero el voltaje de 24V a 18V,son 6V x 1A=6W,y despues el 7812 reduce solo 6V x 1A=6W,todo esto puesto en un disipador grosso,y listo,pero,si mal no recuerdo o me dijeron mal,la resistencia no solo disipa calor,sino que la variacion de voltaje que produce la misma no hay que tomarla en cuenta????,yo no tuve problemas con los 78xx,me tome la precaucion de ponerles los condensadores respectivos y una bobina toroide a la salida


----------



## Gonzalonal (Ago 23, 2011)

Al final hice el siguiente circuito:


Lo que no tome en cuenta, es la resistencia de la tirada de cable. En sus extremos a circuito abierto medi aproximadamente 22V. Esa medicion es correcta o deberia hacerla con carga?
Gracias


----------



## tinchusbest (Ago 23, 2011)

Gonzalonal dijo:


> Al final hice el siguiente circuito:
> 
> 
> Lo que no tome en cuenta, es la resistencia de la tirada de cable. En sus extremos a circuito abierto medi aproximadamente 22V. Esa medicion es correcta o deberia hacerla con carga?
> Gracias


1º estas jugado con la corriente y encima le pones un led que consume poco pero consume
2º esa resistencia no solo baja la tension sino que te tambien limita la corriente que pasa por el lm.
3º mejor no era agregar un tip31 para que el lm regule con menos corriente y dejar pasar 1 ampere por el tip31


----------



## Gonzalonal (Ago 23, 2011)

tinchusbest dijo:


> 1º estas jugado con la corriente y encima le pones un led que consume poco pero consume
> 2º esa resistencia no solo baja la tension sino que te tambien limita la corriente que pasa por el lm.
> 3º mejor no era agregar un tip31 para que el lm regule con menos corriente y dejar pasar 1 ampere por el tip31



me podrias mostrar un ejemplo o señalarme alguno ya que nunca he trabajado con esa configuracion
gracias


----------



## tinchusbest (Ago 24, 2011)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/reguladores-voltaje-3097/#post117920
fijate aca y adaptalo,es una imagen solo tenes que adaptar el tip31 o tip32,a esta hora no me acuerdo cual es el pnp


----------



## pandacba (Ago 24, 2011)

Ante tamaña situación creo en mi humilde opinión hubiea sido más práctico hacer una fuente con el MC34063 y se evitan de ratiz todos los problemas............

En un equipo de audio, que me trajeron a reparar se daño dicho componente, y como la mayoria de los técnicos reparadores, no quiso lidiar con la fuente swiching y le agrego unos reguladores de tres terminales, el tema que el pobre regulador moria cocinado, mejorarlo implicaba un montón de cosas, y una placa mamotretica para obtener mugroosos 12V a 500mA

Me fije cual era el problema en la fuente original, reemplace el material dañado y ohhhhh ese integradito de 8 patitas no necesita aleta refrigeradora, trabaja helado al lado de los reguladores series asi que saque todo el injerto y lo deje original y elimine el problema de cuajo.

Seguro que el fabricante se topo con el mimso problema y lo corrigio de manera excelente

Solo necesita unos muy pocos componentes externos y seguro que para casos como este es la mejor solución


----------



## DannyR (Nov 2, 2022)

El 7812 puede funcionar sin problemas con disipador a temperatura de *125°C o se dañara si se mantiene asi?*


----------



## sergiot (Nov 2, 2022)

DannyR dijo:


> El 7812 puede funcionar sin problemas con disipador a temperatura de *125°C o se dañara si se mantiene asi?*


Si lo pensas usar por 2 minutos no pasa nada, pero si lo queres usar de manera seria, es una locura lo que estas planteando.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 2, 2022)

sergiot dijo:


> "Si lo pensas usar *por 2 minutos* no pasa nada"


Hasta que estas siendo muy generoso con tan elevada tenperatura.


----------



## sergiot (Nov 2, 2022)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hasta que estas siendo muy generoso con tan elevada tenperatura.


Desde temperatura ambiente a los 150º puede tardar esos 2 minutos, y despues pum!!


----------



## mcrven (Nov 2, 2022)

Buen día colegas... primeramente hacerles notar que @DannyR está reviviendo este hilo que es del año 2011.

De seguido le recuerdo a @DannyR que revise con cuidado la data de ese regulador y el diseño de esa fuente, para el cual "debieron" haberse tomado en cuenta, por lo menos, un par de docenas de factores.

Ante tu pregunta, @DannyR; faltan datos para poder orientarte en consecuencia.


----------



## DannyR (Nov 2, 2022)

Un amplificador chino, vino con un 7812 que controla dos Cooler en paralelo, ambos en total consumen 0.60A 12V; el regulador estaba quemado con un disipador pequeño, le coloque un 7812 nuevo y disipador mas grande, llega a estabilizar en 110º , no logro que baje mas, y me temo se dañe si lo dejo así. Desde el transformador 17vac rectificados que van al regulador 7812 , éste alimenta a los dos coolers. Podré con una resistencia hacer funcionar mejor éste regulador en ésta situación? En placa "figura"(porque no la tiene) una resistencia en paralelo con el IN y OUT del 7812, de ( 47 ohm 2w ) , se la coloque para probar, pero no mejoró en nada.


----------



## sergiot (Nov 2, 2022)

Tu problema es que la entrada al 7812 es muy alta, 17vac rectificados se van a casi 24Vcc, la diferencia entre los 24 y los 12, se transforman en calor, por mas poca corriente que le demandes al 7812.
La resistencia shunt esta para habar la corriente que circula por el 7812, normalmente si quitas el 7812 y dejas la resistencia, deberias tener 8v aprox. eso lo tendrias que verificar, y por ahi buscar un valor que llegue a 10V, y ahi colocar el 7812, vas a lograr que baje un poco el trabajo del 7812. Bajar la tensión de entrada tambien es una opción.
Hacer una fuente stepdown es otra opción.
En cualquiera de las opciones deberias lograr que el aire que mueven los ventiladores, pasen por el 7812.
En algunos casos se suelen usar dos en cascada, un 7812 con un zener para llevarlo a 18V y a la salida de este el 7812 directo.


----------



## mcrven (Nov 2, 2022)

DannyR dijo:


> En placa "figura"(porque no la tiene) una resistencia en paralelo con el IN y OUT del 7812, de ( 47 ohm 2w ) , se la coloque para probar, pero no mejoró en nada.



¿Qué tensión tiene el 7812 en la entrada? No debería ser mayor de 18V. Revisa el condensador de filtro de la fuente, que no esté desvalorizado.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 2, 2022)

DannyR dijo:


> Un amplificador chino, vino con un 7812 que controla dos Cooler en paralelo, ambos en total consumen 0.60A 12V; el regulador estaba quemado con un disipador pequeño, le coloque un 7812 nuevo y disipador mas grande, llega a estabilizar en 110º , no logro que baje mas, y me temo se dañe si lo dejo así. Desde el transformador 17vac rectificados que van al regulador 7812 , éste alimenta a los dos coolers. Podré con una resistencia hacer funcionar mejor éste regulador en ésta situación? En placa "figura"(porque no la tiene) una resistencia en paralelo con el IN y OUT del 7812, de ( 47 ohm 2w ) , se la coloque para probar, pero no mejoró en nada.


Claro, en ese sitio esa es su función, no hacer nada. Ponla en serie que es donde tiene algún sentido.
Prueba a poner los ventiladores en serie sin regulador a ver que pasa; si tienes 17Vac rectificados y filtrados van a rondar los 24V que es justo lo que corresponde a ponerlos en serie. Esto funcionará si son iguales.


----------



## DannyR (Nov 2, 2022)

Muchas gracias  a todos por ayudar, les cuento logré bajar a 90º la temperatura con una resistencia shunt de menor valor a la que propone el fabricante, ( que ni siquiera la colocó, solo dejo marcado el valor en placa), por eso se prendió fuego el regulador. Con ésta temperatura de 90º podrá trabajar tranquilo el regulador o sigue siendo inadecuado?. Las otras soluciones como colocar en serie los cooler a 24v es tentador, pero temo a que en alguna oportunidad uno de los dos se quede parado. Colocar una resistencia en serie con el regulador también es otra opción como proponen, solo que seria incomodo colocar una resistencia de mas potencia en placa. En resumen, cual de éstas soluciones seria la mas efectiva, si bajo la resistencia shunt (primera vez que veo ésto en reguladores) y a su vez bajo la temperatura de ésta manera, es una manera correcta técnicamente hablando? o lo correcto y mejor es colocarla en serie con el regulador?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 2, 2022)

? Y quetal medir la tensión de entrada del bendicto regulador ?
Quizaz ande realmente a unos vinte y tantos Voltios y pico lo que es un valor elevado una ves que la diferencia dese valor minus la tensión de salida ( en ese caso son 12V ) veses la curriente que "chupa" los dos ventiladores en paralelo genera una buena potencia desperdiçada en calor ( efecto Joule) por lo proprio regulador.
Creo que bajar esa tensión de entrada por meo de un* resistor Série* es la mejor opción , la recomendación es manter la entrada del regulador aomenos 3 Voltios a mas de que la salida ( 12V) conforme descrito por lo proprio fabricante en su hoja de datos técnicos.
!Suerte!


----------



## DannyR (Nov 2, 2022)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> ? Y quetal medir la tensión de entrada del bendicto regulador ?
> Quizaz ande realmente a unos vinte y tantos Voltios y pico lo que es un valor elevado una ves que la diferencia dese valor minus la tensión de salida ( en ese caso son 12V ) veses la curriente que "chupa" los dos ventiladores en paralelo genera una buena potencia desperdiçada en calor ( efecto Joule) por lo proprio regulador.
> Creo que bajar esa tensión de entrada por meo de un* resistor Série* es la mejor opción , la recomendación es manter la entrada del regulador aomenos 3 Voltios a mas de que la salida ( 12V) conforme descrito por lo proprio fabricante en su hoja de datos técnicos.
> !Suerte!


La tensión de entrada del regulador con carga funcionando ahora es de 19.70v , y en vacío casi 24v. Tendré en cuenta la recomendación de resistencia en serie.


----------



## emilio177 (Nov 2, 2022)

Pero un disipador.... aluminio y solucionado..... por favor


----------



## DannyR (Nov 2, 2022)

emilio177 dijo:


> Pero un disipador.... aluminio y solucionado..... por favor


Ya le coloqué un disipador aproximadamente 4 veces mas grande al que tenia de fabrica


----------



## emilio177 (Nov 2, 2022)

Foto


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 2, 2022)

DannyR dijo:


> Ya le coloqué un disipador aproximadamente 4 veces mas grande al que tenia de fabrica


Los disipadore SE CALCULAN y no se estiman por tamaño. En el foro hay un tema que trata en profundidad este asunto:





						Cálculo básico de disipadores de calor
					

Con cada amplificador aparece la típica pregunta: ¿Qué disipador le pongo? Si ya tenemos uno la cuestión cambia, ahora es: ¿Este me alcanza? Un disipador chico hará que, en el mejor de los casos, salte la protección térmica. Uno demasiado grande será incómodo de montar en el gabinete, además de...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				



Lealo y calcule el disipador necesario.


----------



## emilio177 (Nov 2, 2022)

DannyR dijo:


> 4 veces mas grande


Si media 1 cm....entonces.. 4 veces mas grande seria.... 4 cm.
Y eso es pequeño....
La palabra "grande" no es una medida....
Conclusion...   Tu "grande"  en realidad es pequeño


----------



## DannyR (Nov 2, 2022)

emilio177 dijo:


> Si media 1 cm....entonces.. 4 veces mas grande seria.... 4 cm.
> Y eso es pequeño....
> La palabra "grande" no es una medida....
> Conclusion...   Tu "grande"  en realidad es pequeño


Lo que sucede es que pienso, no puede haber calculado tan mal el INGENIERO, entonces en teoría aumentando mas de lo que él calculó, debería funcionar; pero parece hay que hacer un trabajo de ingeniería que en fabrica no se hizo, o lo realizó al calculo el empleado que limpia los pisos.


----------



## emilio177 (Nov 2, 2022)

DannyR dijo:


> no puede haber calculado tan mal el INGENIERO


Ingeniero???  tu sabes que en Asia... niños trabajan  por algo que tu pagas pocos dolares.....


----------



## switchxxi (Nov 2, 2022)

DannyR dijo:


> Lo que sucede es que pienso, no puede haber calculado tan mal el INGENIERO



La serie 78XX tiene protección por sobre temperatura (Salvo que sean "truchos") lo que no significa que sea correcto usarlos así, su vida útil se deteriora drásticamente cuando se lo exige como pasó en tu equipo -bienvenido al diseño "para que funcione" estrujando hasta el ultimo centavo. El ingeniero sabia lo que hacia, lo que le dijeron que haga, el problema no es de él sino del área de ventas-.

Pon una resistencia en serie como te han dicho para que "comparta" una parte de la potencia y le de un respiro al regulador y obvio, calcula el disipador adecuado o compra un modulo PWM que valen muy poco y reemplaza por completo el 7812.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 2, 2022)

DannyR dijo:


> Lo que sucede es que pienso, no puede haber calculado tan mal el INGENIERO,



Excelente cálculo para que funcione un rato , se queme y repongas la fuente. Obsolescencia programada por cálculo


----------



## emilio177 (Nov 2, 2022)

Bienvenido a la "realidad"


----------

